# Old 3-mile Bridge



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

Does anyone know where they'll be dumping the old bridge?


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Old GB Fishing Bridge? Supposed to be somewhere fairly close in. Anybody know for sure?


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

If I remember correctly, it will be placed on top of the old Casino Reef.


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

where is old casino reef? are there any good reefs in the bay that are public? i've seen charter boats come in and fish the bays


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*New reefs in the bay.*

Their are some new reefs that have been built and will be deployed in Pensacola bay this winter. I have been amazed at how the powers that be woke up to the use of the resources available in Pensacola Bay! I don't know if its BP money or something that has been planned but the public that has demanded some inshore reefs are going to be pleasantly surprised that this is now a reality. Their is also some reefs that are supposed to be placed on the Gulf side when weather allows!! Huffing North winds will be needed this winter to deploy those and next spring this will be a big plus for the habitat!!!!
Future is bright for the inshore divers and fishermen and women!!!!!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## wheelin (Mar 14, 2010)

who wants to go do some winter fishing


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

no the casino beach thing is with artificial stuff like reef balls and such and its going off of portifino and navarr. and i think a little bit is going close to pensacola pier. but the three mile stuff is getting put in a lot of different places i believe. we do need some public bay wrecks lol.


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

the bridge rubble has been down there long enough to become a reef .... i'm all for building the reefs and deploying them in the bay but i think that they will be disturbing what has already become a reef along 3mile bridge.... opinions anyone?


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't think they are pulling anything up that's already hit the water so it shouldn't be disturbed. I wanna know where they'll be dumping the good stuff on that big barge. You know, with NMFS and NOAA killing charter businesses and recreational fishing with closures, looks like the rubble will have plenty of time to sit and gather fish wherever they've decided to dump it.


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

oh , well i didnt know for sure if they were pulling stuff thats already down there or not so i thought to add my 2 cents in on this convo lol. does anyone know of any oublic wrecks in the bay that you can fish ?


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

The current bridge demolition rubble will be placed in the nearshore reef zone on the west side closet to the Pass....this is in the vacinity of the 3-Barges.

There will also be a deployment very soon of some reefing materials about 800 Ft out into the Bay from the Frt Pickens gate area. 1st a base of huge flat concrete structures, and a whole bunch of tetraheydons will placed on top of the bases. This will make an awsome inshore reef area and will have a clearance of about 6ft at low tide as i understand it.

The County is just waitng for the final OK from the ACOE.

My information is rock solid, and kudos to Robt Turpin for his work on these projects!
:thumbup:


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

Sweet!!!


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

When can we get exact coordinates??


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

flappininthebreeze said:


> When can we get exact coordinates??


simple answer, *after* the deployment


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Shall we follow the barges out?


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

You might need to study the effects on what ever is in the bay before we make reefs. lol :whistling:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The old Casino rubble would be a great choice. Just as good right on top of the three barges. The barges have sunk considerately into the sand and something on top of them would help keep the new stuff from sinking like the barges and the rest of the stuff that's been put down within the last two years. That new stuff is already sinking and will be gone after the next hurricane blows through here.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

*1st GB Bridge Rubble deployment*

The 1st deployment hit the water this week, approx 4.5 miles at 125deg.

I'll post coordinates when the deployment is finished and the coordinates become available.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Evrything that gets put down within 5 or 6 miles East from the pass will be under the sand after the first hurricane because of the beach re nourishment projects. That beach sand that is dredged off the bottom gets washed off the beach in storms and is super loose and soft. The reef balls are a good example. The Johnson bank (A paddle wheeler) in the middle of the pass was 55 feet deep and completely uncovered after dredging for the Forrestall. Two years after the re nourishment of the beaches and two hurricanes the beach was washed away and the Johnson Bank was 35 feet deep as it still is now. Put the rubble on top of the Barges or the old Casino rubble for a base to keep it from sinking..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jimc (Oct 9, 2007)

The PNJ said today that the first deployment will be about 4 1/2 miles from Pensacola Pass in an average depth of 50 feet.
The coordinates are:
N30 17.467', W087 13.773'


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Marks it 43 deg @ 3.95 mi., according to the Distance Bearing spreadsheet someone posted here on the forum a while back. As I recall, his start point was around the #4 buoy.
Love the spreadsheet, by the way. Good work and a gift for posting it for free.


----------



## jimc (Oct 9, 2007)

Using EasyGPS I get a bearing of 69.58 degrees and a distance of 3.95 miles. I used the PASS #s from the spreadsheet.
I may be doing something wrong. I'll try some other #s.


----------



## Mr. Bostin (Dec 8, 2009)

yep we need sutff in the bay. really no places to dive in the bay wen its too rough to go out


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

The pnj published the numbers where they are going drop it.


----------



## bassbandit (Mar 2, 2010)

*old gb fishing pier*



wetley49 said:


> Does anyone know where they'll be dumping the old bridge?


 the rubble from the old pier will be placed in the near shore lars just outside the pensacola pass. in about 30 to90 ft of water check locations at my escambiacounty.com marine resourses


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

In todays paper, and last wks paper


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Has there been an update to the post-deployment numbers? Always looking for something "yak-able" - thanks.

Stressless


----------

